# How to Adjust Parametric Shadow Split/ Parametric Midtone Split / Parametric Highligh



## dsaved (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello! Need your help !!!

I have an exif info of picture that was edited in Lightroom.

So i can see all parameters there and aslo i can adjust them at other photo in Lightroom. But there are few parameters that i can not see/find in lightroom:


Parametric Shadow Split     25

Parametric Midtone Split     50

Parametric Highlight Split 76




Where i can ajust that parameters in Lighroom ?



Thank you!  p.s. sorry for my english.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums!

These are found in the Tone Curve Panel of the Develop Module.  Make certain you do not have the Point Curve Enabled (small button at bottom right of panel). The Values you are looking for are the three small sliders that appear at the bottom of the Curve Window.


----------



## dsaved (Nov 4, 2011)

Ohh... THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!
Now i see!


----------

